# What exactly does the "02468 reset" do?



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Does it only force a download of software (but NOT delete your MyVOD, SLs, and/or "To Do" list)?


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> Does it only force a download of software (but NOT delete your MyVOD, SLs, and/or "To Do" list)?


Yes, it downloads the latest software version available to you (if no new version is available, it will re-download the version you already have). Nothing gets deleted.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

gimme5 said:


> Yes, it downloads the latest software version available to you (if no new version is available, it will re-download the version you already have). Nothing gets deleted.


Thanks for the info. I decided to try it because Earl said he thought the West Coast was being updated first. I'm on the WC, but I haven't received the new update, yet, so I thought, "What the heck". It worked. I monitored the download. In the upper right-hand corner of the screen were about 5 groups of numbers separated by slashes. "10B8" was in the middle, so I thought I might just be getting 10B8 again. When it was finished, I pressed "Menu", and saw "Searches" (instead of "Find By"), so I knew I had 10c8. I did an "Info & Test" just be sure. Yes, it said 10c8. Furthermore, it was just like some other poster not long ago stated when he tried to force a download: The "Info & Test" shows the new version of software (10c8), but the update date and time was still the date and time of the previous update. That's exactly what I found.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

Good deal!


----------



## jimstem (Jul 21, 2006)

How do you do the reset? My R15 is locking up and not responding at all and the tech support guy said I'd need to reset it completely.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A "reset"... you can push the red-button next to the access card, or pull the power plug.

A "full reset" basically means formatting the system.
If you can get access to the MENU option, under settings there is a reset option.

Else there is a button combination you can do on the front panel, check the FAQ for details on how to do it.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> A "full reset" basically means formatting the system.
> If you can get access to the MENU option, under settings there is a reset option.


Keep in mind that with a 'full reset" you WILL lose any recortdings you have.
So watch or archive to DVD anything you can't stand to lose....


----------



## Sammy2368 (Jul 12, 2006)

wohlfie said:


> archive to DVD anything you can't stand to lose....


How are you all archiving shows to DVD from the R15?


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

gregkeller said:


> How are you all archiving shows to DVD from the R15?


Just sending the output through the A/V receiver to a DVD recorder....just like a vhs...


----------



## Sammy2368 (Jul 12, 2006)

wohlfie said:


> Just sending the output through the A/V receiver to a DVD recorder....just like a vhs...


Oh ok, I thought you all were putting them on to a PC. That's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Only way, at this point, to get it on the pc is with a capture card. With the Direct Tv TOGO that might change but who knows when that will be.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I've had good results using the A/V inputs (s-video) on a Hauppauge PVR 250 MCE card to record stuff on a Media Center PC and then burning to DVD. I've recorded stuff from the H20 and from the HR10-250, plus an older Hughes SD receiver. Of course, it's all in SD. It also has an ATI HD Wonder card to record local HD stuff. It all works good.

GH


----------

